# Backseat Removal



## westernmoose (Jan 14, 2007)

I just picked up a '91 four door Maxima that needs some work. I am trying to pull out all of the carpet to clean or possibly replace it. I've been able to take out the two front seats with ease and have the center console completely taken out but am having problems with the backseat. As far as I can tell the carpet is tucked pretty far under the rear seat so there's no way I can pull it out. I have been able to pull up the sides of the seats but can't find any bolts holding the seat down. I have looked through the trunk and pulled down the cloth piece looking for anything holding the seat in place. I noticed a cross bar on the back of the seat but it seems to be only attached to the seat itself. Any help on getting this back seat out would be well appreciated. Thanks for you time.


----------



## brynm (Aug 17, 2006)

I believe it's the same as for my 89, pull up on the front edge of the seat bottom, should have a clip on each side then you should be able ot pull it straight out forwards. If you need more help this page is helpful.

Removing the seats in a 1989-1994 Nissan Maxima


----------



## westernmoose (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks, I had been looking in those corners for screws, I think there is some tape covering them up that I'll have to pull up. After I get the back of the seat off will the bottom be pretty easy to get off?


----------



## westernmoose (Jan 14, 2007)

Nevermind I miss-read the directions on that link.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

There are no screws holding the seat cushion down, just tabs. Pull up on the front of the seat and it will 'pop' loose. The seat back does have four screws holding that in, two in the corners (visible with cushion out) and two behind the center (remove cover plugs) and then 3 tabs along the top (again pull up and it will 'pop' loose)


----------

